# Bild mit Schatten und transparentem Hintergrund



## Wetterhex (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo zummen,
ich habe mal wieder für mich ein unlösbares Probleme, und zwar habe ich eine Datei mit runden Ecken erstellt und dieser Datei noch mit nem Schlagschatten hinterlegt.

Nun habe ich das Problem mit dem speichern, und zwar speicher ich unter --> für Web speichern, dann erstelle ich ein PNG-24 transpartem Hintergrund, doch nun kommt der Clou, füge ich diese abgespeicherte Datei in meine Hompege ein, so wird der Hintergrund leider nicht transparent, sonderen grau. Was er aber nicht tuen sollte
http://www.tsdaten.de/ramonas-kuschelmonster/bilder/psp2.jpg
http://www.tsdaten.de/ramonas-kuschelmonster/bilder/psp3.jpg

Mit GIF habe ich es auch schon versucht, da wird aber der Schatten leider nicht mit dem gewünschten Farbverlauf (mit solchen Dateien habe ich im übrigen immer diesen Stress--> siehe Anhang) angezeit, sondern der wird dabei koplett schwarz, was auch nicht von mir erwünscht ist.
http://www.tsdaten.de/ramonas-kuschelmonster/bilder/verlauf.jpg

Bitte helft mir, was mache ich denn falsch?

Habe im übrigen die Version Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.0.


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Februar 2008)

Mein Tipp:

Wenn möglich die Grafiken gleich auf dem jeweiligen Hintergrund erstellen.

Hintergrund sollte nicht zu unruhig sein.

Dann gibt es auch keine probleme mit transparenz etc. 


Alex


----------



## Wetterhex (17. Februar 2008)

Mh das ist ja das Problem, das blaue ist der Hintergrund, und darauf sollte dann die Dinge mit dem Verlauf!

Gibt es denn da absulut keine andere Möglichkeit?


Edit:
Habe hier ne HP (http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de) die diese Verkäufe und den Schlagschatten hat, also muß es doch irgendwie gehen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Februar 2008)

Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber der Hintergrund schaut schrecklich aus 

Ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

PNG wäre natürlich eine Lösung aber wie viele Browser können das korrekt darstellen?

Bei gif gibt es nicht so viele Farben und weiche Übergänge sehen dabei fast immer pixelig aus.


Alex


----------



## Wetterhex (17. Februar 2008)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber der Hintergrund schaut schrecklich aus



Hallo,
danke für das "tolle" Kompliment, aber ich wollte keine Kritik zum Layout, sonderen Hilfe wie man mein Problem lösen kann.
Sorry wenn ich so persönlich werde ;-)
Ist im Übrigen der Wunsch des Kunden so einen Hintergrund, und sows sollte akzeptiert werden, auch wenn er einem nicht gefällt 

So nun nochmal zum Thema zurück!


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Februar 2008)

Bei deiner Beispielseite sind die runden Ecken ja auch das Hintergrundbild. Da gibt es natütlich auch keine Probleme.

Alex


----------



## janoc (17. Februar 2008)

Lad mal eines von diesen png-Files hoch.


Und weil es mir keine Ruhe lässt: 



Wetterhex hat gesagt.:


> Ist im Übrigen der Wunsch des Kunden so einen Hintergrund, und sows sollte akzeptiert werden, auch wenn er einem nicht gefällt



Grundsätzlich richtig, aber Kundenwünschen sollten auch gesunde Grenzen gesetzt werden


----------

